# Ford f-150 and meyer plow



## shoeboxii (Jun 3, 2004)

I have a 1990 F-150 4x4. Just bought a meyer st-70 plow with frame attachment from Jeep CJ-5. Can I make this bracket work or does anyone have a Ford bracket for a new (1 year old) Meyer that will work that they want to sell? I have priced the bracket from the dealer and it sounds like they are including more than I need and is over $600. Any advice?


----------

